# Speedway Century in October



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Any RBR members riding the 100 mile route? Looking for some riders. Let me know.


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

DIRT BOY said:


> Any RBR members riding the 100 mile route? Looking for some riders. Let me know.


Have a link?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

mopartodd said:


> Have a link?


Here you go: Homestead Speedway Century


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I just noticed this-yes, I'll be doing the full course. I'd ride with the 25th Parallel but they generally wimp out and call it good with a fast metric century.


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

I ride with the 25th guys occasionally, great group of guys. They sometimes ride down to the ride, do the 62 and then ride home. I may do it, still haven't decided. At this year's Snow Bird they had full escort for the lead group of the metric it was awesome! Clear roads and no crashes, couldn't ask for anything more. If they do the same for this ride it will definitely be great.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

macedeno21 said:


> I ride with the 25th guys occasionally, great group of guys. They sometimes ride down to the ride, do the 62 and then ride home. I may do it, still haven't decided. At this year's Snow Bird they had full escort for the lead group of the metric it was awesome! Clear roads and no crashes, couldn't ask for anything more. If they do the same for this ride it will definitely be great.


That would be sweet! I missed the snow bird this year.


----------



## cbumga11 (May 3, 2009)

ugh, ill be out of town


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Were you there? I did the full route and wound up the first to finish it. No motorcycle escort after the metric century ended though.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Fireform said:


> Were you there? I did the full route and wound up the first to finish it. No motorcycle escort after the metric century ended though.


Yes. I did the 100 with some female friends who asked my to ride with them. Are you doing the full route for the Miami Gran Fondo? I am looking to join a small group to do the ride in just over 4hrs. I think I can Yankee that pace, LOL. Riding time, not total. But sub 5hr total.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

That's cool--there was some pleasant scenery on display, as there will surely be at the Fondo. 

The motorcycle missed a turn late in the 62 miler and led more than half the lead peloton off the course. I made the turn, but a friend of mine who stayed with the motorcycle told me he wound up with 67 miles.


----------

